# Reservations at top NYC restaurant - how to score?



## gic (Dec 3, 2013)

My GF and I are going to be in NYC in early march and wanted to get a reservation at someplace like 11 Madison Park for her birthday on March 5th, anybody have any tips at how to score such a thing??

(would people suggest Per Se , Del Posto or Jean Georges instead.???..)


TIA


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 3, 2013)

I managed to get a reservations at a top NYC restaurant two years ago. They would only let you book 1 month prior to the date. 8 am i have called the reservations and had a table for month later , i have planned my trip around it, I also called another top restaurant right after completing my booking for lunch for the same date at 8.10 , they were booked out for lunch within 10 minutes.
Good luck


----------



## Dream Burls (Dec 3, 2013)

chefcomesback said:


> I managed to get a reservations at a top NYC restaurant two years ago. They would only let you book 1 month prior to the date. 8 am i have called the reservations and had a table for month later , i have planned my trip around it, I also called another top restaurant right after completing my booking for lunch for the same date at 8.10 , they were booked out for lunch within 10 minutes.
> Good luck


The only other way to get a table at 11 Madison is to call just before you want to go and hope that someone cancelled. It's really a tough score. There are other great restaurants that are a bit easier to get into. Daniel, La Grenouille, Le Bernardin, Bouley. You can't go wrong, but book early.


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 3, 2013)

My wife and I went to Eleven Madison Park in August and had no trouble getting reservations but there is a trick. They start taking reservation 28 days before the date you want to go. What we did was log onto open table at midnight exactly 28 days before and we were able to get a reservation. Keep in mind it is much easier to get a lunch reservation versus a dinner reservation. We opted for the lunch reservation and had no issues securing one using the method above. Keep in mind there is no difference between the lunch service and dinner service. Good luck and have fun, EMP is absolutely wonderful!


----------



## James (Dec 3, 2013)

The times I've been to Jean-Georges, I called ~2-3 weeks in advance to make a reservation


----------



## Anton (Dec 3, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> My wife and I went to Eleven Madison Park in August and had no trouble getting reservations but there is a trick. They start taking reservation 28 days before the date you want to go. What we did was log onto open table at midnight exactly 28 days before and we were able to get a reservation. Keep in mind it is much easier to get a lunch reservation versus a dinner reservation. We opted for the lunch reservation and had no issues securing one using the method above. Keep in mind there is no difference between the lunch service and dinner service. Good luck and have fun, EMP is absolutely wonderful!



To add to this, EMP opens at 9AM when they start confirming reservations (usually 9-11am) there is usually at least one cancelation so I would call and check open table from 9-11 Am on the 27th day prior your date and maybe a few days after as well. 

Don't rule out odd hours; first or last seating. 

There are plenty of other fantastic choices in the city, too many actually, to list just a few: 

Skip Daniel and go to Jean-Georges; always impeccable and a great more lively experience

I would skip Del Posto and go for Maialino or Locanda Verde; less formal though but better IMO.

Another choice is Marea by Central Park, Fish centric in an impeccable dinning room 

WD-50 usually a great bday spot for it's own "creativeness" and flat out crazy decomposition of dishes


----------



## Anton (Dec 3, 2013)

Anton said:


> decomposition of dishes



Darn auto correct! meant to say "deconstruction"


----------



## CPD (Dec 3, 2013)

Anton said:


> Don't rule out odd hours; first or last seating.
> There are plenty of other fantastic choices in the city, too many actually, to list just a few:
> 
> Skip Daniel and go to Jean-Georges; always impeccable and a great more lively experience"
> ...



+1 on all the same points. You're far enough in advance you may have luck ...especially if you are flexible about timing for those you can book this far ahead. And EMP is that 1 month out gamble.. 
If you strike out, and have already planned to stay at a good hotel.... you might also see if the concierge there has any juice to help you. Big Company's (law firms, wall street)...and hotel concierges all can sometimes help get somebody in sooner.

Everbody's tastes and favorites vary, but per above -- would also second Jean-George over Daniel ...
Marea is very good....and Le Bernadin is a palace for seafood that fits on most top ten lists in NYC too.


----------

